# pick up my new Logan 7" shaper



## Great white hunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I picked up this Logan 7" shaper a month ago. I am the first person to operate this shaper. I got it brand new old stock, on the original skid and soaked on the original cosmoline. Took forever to clean up. I love this thing, works wonderful. paid $450 I think I got a heck of a deal. )
	

		
			
		

		
	









View attachment 95541


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 22, 2013)

Wanna make a quick $50?  :whistle: 

Unbelievable score!  Nice job.


----------



## Great white hunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ya, I got super luck on this one. Thanks.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 22, 2013)

Jason, That's the stuff of urban legend. It qualifies as a tool gloat and earns you the official "You suck!" :thumbsup:

Congratulations.


----------



## Daver (Jan 23, 2013)

Do you have any video of it makin chips?  Never seen one before, trying to picture what/how it works...


----------



## Great white hunter (Jan 23, 2013)

I will mak a video soon. The weather In ohio is super cold. Do not want to leave my warm house.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 23, 2013)

YOU SUCK!!!   Errrr.... I mean, ahhhh,  um,    I am extremely envious of your wonderfully good luck. 

I don't really have much use for a shaper, but to find one BRAND NEW?!?!?!?!?     I would definitely make room for it.

Congratulations, Jason. We'll all be looking forward to some videos!


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jan 23, 2013)

Incredible, the last time anyone anywhere heard of a brand new USA made metal shaper was probably over 40 years ago! You need to back the bus up and tell the group what cave you found this thing hiding in! The story itself must be amazing in itself! 

Brand new shaper...........sheeesh!

BTW: Brand new many folks would have glady paid 2-3 times what you gave for that machine! You STOLE it!


----------



## Great white hunter (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, I found a old south bend shaper on craigs list. I went to go see it in Willowick ohio. When I was checking it out I saw the logan shaper sitting in the corner of the garage. I asked about it and he said the company he worked for bought a couple of them and never got around to setting this one up. It sat since they purchased it, 50 -60 years.  It was brand new stiill sitting on the original pallet. The man bought it from his company and put it in his garage and never touched it. I quickly turned my attention to the Logan and began to haggle with the guy and came to a deal. I couldnt pass up the new machine. Took me 2 weeks to get all the cosmoline off the machine. I tore it down and oiled it up. Turned it on and it works great. Very quiet.)


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jan 24, 2013)

Amazing story and a once in a lifetime find to be sure! So how much was the guy asking for the South Bend? Those are very fine little machines too.


----------



## Great white hunter (Jan 24, 2013)

The south bend was $650.00 in super nice condition with the original stand. He also had a southbend surface grinder that looked to be in like new condition also.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow! Right place right time Jason.  No trip planned to pick up surface grinder?  Super find!

David


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 25, 2013)

Jason, you do know a super suck award is a high privledge!  thats sweet you are going to love it.
get a chance to see my many attachments they are in here somewhere.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jan 25, 2013)

David said:


> Wow! Right place right time Jason.  No trip planned to pick up surface grinder?  Super find!
> 
> David




Agreed, should strike while the iron is hot on the surface grinder if you can. Many dogs out there, few cherries!


----------



## Great white hunter (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, I would really like the surface grinder but the wife is getting a little upset with all the machinery I have been buying.:nono:


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jan 25, 2013)

jason nosse said:


> Yes, I would really like the surface grinder but the wife is getting a little upset with all the machinery I have been buying.:nono:



Well, do you have something you can tell her you will sell to offset the cost? Like you have 2 drill presses and will sell one to fund the grinder or something like that? If not all I can tell you to do is hunch up and buy the grinder and take the hit for it. I did that a few years back when we really did not have the bones to spare for hobby machines, but I cut the deal anyway. I bought an Atlas 7" shaper and and little Atlas horizontal milling machine for $500. She still throws me the hairy eyeball every time that subject comes up and that was well over 5 years ago. I don't regret that one, really the only time I spent money somewhat irresponsibly in the whole 14 we have been married and really, come on, it was only $500. It wasn't like I put a second mortgage on the place to by a sports car or a speed boat ya know. When used tool/machine bargains appear you have to strike while the iron is hot, like your shaper......Those deals don't show up every day, generally you pay an arm and a leg for a rusty pile of clapped out crap.


----------



## Great white hunter (Jan 27, 2013)

I really do have a very good understanding wife, she normaly lets me buy anything I want. I have a pretty good hospital bill that I need to pay off before I buy anymore machines. I bought 2 mills, a shaper, large drill press and another lathe in the past couple months. My shop is starting to look like a vintage machine museum. I have more machines than the average hobby machinist so Its getting hard to tell the wife I have to have this or that. I have doubles and tripples of the same machine and she asks why I need more than one of the same kind of machine. I tell her so I do not have to set up my machines to run different jobs, they are set to run different things. She rolls her eyes at me. She thinks I'm obsessed.:*****slap:


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a Logan 7" shaper like this......except they were a little used. Cranking by hand itsounded llike a trasmission full of gravel. 
Bought it anyway and hauled it home. First I looked it over and desided to clean the chain. It was covered in mud and clods. I cleaned it up an it was as new. It seems the thing sat in a barn on a ranch in the hill country of Texas and a few dirt daubers build an apartment in it. After removing about 5 # of dauber nests and a good cleaning it runs like a top. Then a fellow I knew called and said to come over.So I got there and he gave me his South Bend bench mount 7" shaper on a stand. He had quoted it to me for $2000 on a couple occasions. Now he gives it to me.........living a dream now. Yea, Why do I need two shapers of the same size? Well they both do thing different and each has redeaming values,ie, each does something the other doesn't do nearly as well.  Yes ,I am a happy fellow.


----------

